# Driving directions website - tolls & construction



## hibbeln (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi everyone!  
I remember in the past I've used a website for driving directions that told the exact toll we'd pay at each toll booth, and also showed construction.  It also showed the exact road sign we would see at each exit/turn.   I know I've used "it" in both the USA and in Europe.  But for the life of me I can't figure out which one it was!
MapQuest - closest, shows the road signs at least
Google Maps - nope
Rand McNally - nope

I know it was a major website, but I am totally drawing a blank!  Which one am I missing?  

BTW:  we're driving from Detroit to Hilton Head on Friday


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 2, 2012)

What it AAA ?


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 2, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> What it AAA ?



AAA is the American Automobile Association. Before the internet was so popular, it was great for getting maps, guidebooks and directions. Now we just use it for towing and emergency service, such as changing a flat tire or letting the kids in when they lock themselves out of their cars. 

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 2, 2012)

hibbeln said:


> Hi everyone!
> I remember in the past I've used a website for driving directions that told the exact toll we'd pay at each toll booth, and also showed construction.  It also showed the exact road sign we would see at each exit/turn.   I know I've used "it" in both the USA and in Europe.  But for the life of me I can't figure out which one it was!
> MapQuest - closest, shows the road signs at least
> Google Maps - nope
> ...



I think I used viamichelin.com when we went to Great Britain.

I usually don't give tolls a thought, but we got "sticker shock" driving 95 from the DC area to Hyannis MA. $13 here, $14 there, $6 another place added up fast. It seems every state wants their share of your money.

Maybe I'm wrong, but I always thought I'd already paid for the Interstate highways with my tax dollars. At least in Florida you have the option of the no-toll Interstate or the Turnpike where you pay the tolls.

AAA lists the tolls on their triptiks, I think. I also think you can print your own from their website, even if you're not a member.

Sheila


----------



## hibbeln (Jul 2, 2012)

Viamichelin!!!!!!!       That's it!!!!!!!
THANK YOU!   Yes, we used it in France for directions from Paris to Bayeux and back, and it was soooooo helpful with showing exact signage and tolls so there were no surprises.   We used it again in Germany and Austria and then also in the USA.   IT's just so great to have an idea (plus or minus 10-25 cents) what the tolls will be.
THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 4, 2012)

hibbeln said:


> Hi everyone!
> I remember in the past I've used a website for driving directions that told the exact toll we'd pay at each toll booth, and also showed construction.  It also showed the exact road sign we would see at each exit/turn.   I know I've used "it" in both the USA and in Europe.  But for the life of me I can't figure out which one it was!
> MapQuest - closest, shows the road signs at least
> Google Maps - nope
> ...



Out of curiosity I went to this site to see what it looked like.  I just got back from a trip from Cleveland to Nashville and there is major construction on I71 in Columbus that did not show up on this map.

Did the site change or am I doing something wrong? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## hibbeln (Jul 4, 2012)

I think it did change because I'm not seeing either tolls or construction alerts.  I'm glad you said that though, as I was thinking about coming back via Columbus/71 so we won't now!).  
I might check with each of the state departments of transportation to look for construction, unless anyone has a better website?


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 5, 2012)

hibbeln said:


> I think it did change because I'm not seeing either tolls or construction alerts.  I'm glad you said that though, as I was thinking about coming back via Columbus/71 so we won't now!).
> I might check with each of the state departments of transportation to look for construction, unless anyone has a better website?



You can still come north on I 71 but when you get to the I 270 bypass, take it to avoid that mess ahead.  My SIL suggests to take 270 west and not east.  I don't know which is shorter.

It will add 10 mins to a normal trip but with the I 670 construction, it will save time.

That being said, when we came north the poor people heading south got caught by an accident on I 270 West and it was a parking lot in that direction.  We happened to go through at rush hour.

I personally used to take I 75 from Cincy to Toledo so that may be a better choice.

Do you belong to AAA?  They still give out triptiks and they are computer generated.  Very nice to use for a back  up to the GPS.


----------

